# Uinta River Trail



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has done this hike and has been around Painter Basin, Kidney Lakes, Bowden Lake, Fox Lake area? Just curious if any has been there and can offer some more details on the area cause i plan on doing my backpacking trip there 30 miles r/t.


----------

